# NAS - Hardware, Gentoo / FreeNas, Java, JDownloader?

## musv

Hallo,

auf der Suche nach sinnloser Zeitvertreibung und weil ich das WOL meines Desktoprechners nicht zum Laufen krieg, wäre die Anschaffung eines permanenten NAS jetzt nicht schlecht.

Die Anforderungen:

Möglichst auf ARM-Basis, da ich gern mal etwas mit dieser Architektur basteln möchte. Außerdem ist ARM relativ stromsparend.

Zwei oder drei Platten sollten reinpassen und intern 60-70 MB/sec Kopierrate liefern, Gigabit-LAN reicht. Wlan brauch ich nicht.

Die üblichen Software-Kandidaten sollten laufen: FTP, NFS, Apache, MySQL, SSHD, VPN. Nicht benötigt ist Samba.

Zusätzlich brauch ich auch: JDownloader mit (Pseudo)-XServer und Java

An Hardware sind mir da die Zyxel-NSA-Dinger ins Auge gesprungen. Das NSA-320 hat 1,2 Ghz und 512mb Ram und erscheint mir auch vom Preis her ganz vernünftig. Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?

Bei der Software wird wahrscheinlich mein letzter Punkt das Problem. JDownloader braucht Java. Für ARM hab die Embedded Version gefunden. Läuft damit JDownloader? Irgendeine Minimalversionen eines X-Servers und eine Art Screen für X müsste auch noch drauf. Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen? Sind meine Vorstellungen da korrekt?

Und last but not least die Frage nach dem OS. FreeNas oder Gentoo? Gentoo hätte den Vorteil, dass ich im Großen und Ganzen wüßte, wie ich die Sache anzugehen hätte. FreeNAS wäre vermutlich wartungsärmer und würde schon eine Menge Sachen vorkonfiguriert mitbringen. Bleibt da die Frage nach der JDownloader-Geschichte.

Was verwendet ihr? Wie ist der Stromverbrauch? Bin gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen.

----------

## schmidicom

Wir haben FreeNAS bei uns in der Firma im Einsatz für Windows-Freigaben und eigentlich ist es ganz brauchbar wenn man bei den Diensten bleibt die darin enthalten sind und nicht vorhat daran herumzubasteln. Also ein System das man einmal Aufsetzt und wenn es dann mal läuft besser nie wieder anfasst.

 *musv wrote:*   

> An Hardware sind mir da die Zyxel-NSA-Dinger ins Auge gesprungen. Das NSA-320 hat 1,2 Ghz und 512mb Ram und erscheint mir auch vom Preis her ganz vernünftig. Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?

 

Solche Geräte haben aber doch eine vorinstallierte Firmware, wie willst du da deine erste Anforderung umsetzen?

Wäre da so etwas nicht besser geeignet?

http://www.linaro.org/linaro-blog/2011/03/01/new-low-cost-cortex-a8-board-from-freescale/

oder das

http://www.embeddedarm.com/products/board-detail.php?product=TS-7800

----------

## musv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Solche Geräte haben aber doch eine vorinstallierte Firmware, wie willst du da deine erste Anforderung umsetzen?

 

Du meinst die Installation von Linux oder FreeNas?

http://technerd.de/zyxel-nas-nsa-310-hack-mod-auf-debian-steht-an_230.html

http://www.vdr-portal.de/board19-verschiedenes/board52-andere-hardware/110933-zyxel-nas-nsa-310-als-vdr-server-arm-1200mhz-256mb-ram-möglich/

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Wäre da so etwas nicht besser geeignet?
> 
> http://www.linaro.org/linaro-blog/2011/03/01/new-low-cost-cortex-a8-board-from-freescale/
> 
> oder das
> ...

 

Linaro: Networking 10/100 Ethernet Port, nur USB2, Preis ab 150$, allerdings hab ich nichts zum Bestellen gefunden.

TS-7800: 500 Mhz, 128 mb Ram und kostet ab 270$ für die Grundausstattung.

----------

## schmidicom

Die Boards sollten nur Beispiele sein und ein solches gerät zu "hacken" nur weil es günstiger ist?

Also mir persönlich wäre da dann doch ein Board bei dem basteln von offizieller Seite erlaubt/vorgesehen ist doch lieber aber das ist Geschmackssache.

----------

